# My basement studio is complete!



## guitarmy (Jun 25, 2007)

A few coats of paint, some new ceiling tiles and a lot of time later, the studio is complete. All that's left are the decorating touches - pictures, some different furniture, and so forth.























The office end looks kinda ugly in these pictures, but it's actually pretty sweet. It'll be especially nice when some pictures are on the walls and I have my computer etc set up.
There's also a bedroom right off of the main room, which will double as a prop room as well as a makeup/change room.


----------



## craig (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool! Can not wait to see the results.

Love & Bass


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 27, 2007)

Very awsome 

you can do some tricks to get away from the issues of low ceiling.  creatively bouncing a strobe off the ceiling, or if you need it direct you can lower the power significantly,.... I dont know all the tricks but Im sure youll be fine in there, looks very nice


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 27, 2007)

Much much better than I could have done congradulations.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 27, 2007)

What color and finish are those walls?  They look a little too reflective.  I think the best paint for studio walls is the least reflective...matte maybe?


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Jun 27, 2007)

Now, how much to do mine?


----------



## schumionbike (Jun 27, 2007)

Very Nice, the place look very neat!!


----------



## guitarmy (Jun 28, 2007)

The walls are a deep grey, matte finish. There are apparently 3 levels of matte (from total matte, mid-matte, almost-lacquer matte). So I went with almost-lacquer, hoping to bridge the gap between ugly functional studio and very nice, unfunctional room.

They are a bit reflective, but not too bad. Won't put any color cast on people and perhaps it'll make me be a little more aware of my light control.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 28, 2007)

That makes sense...I can't wait to see some results.


----------



## pheonix991 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## rp1600 (Jul 5, 2007)

very very nice ... what are the dimensions of the actual shooting studio area?


----------



## DRodgers (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice job! Good luck..


----------



## doenoe (Jul 5, 2007)

that looks very nice indeed, god job 
Have fun down there :thumbup:


----------



## guitarmy (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks! Dimensions are 7' high, 12' wide, 35' long (give or take). So low roof, but nice and long and wide enough to get the job done.

Have my first shoot there tonight!


----------



## S2K1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks nice! Can't wait to see the pics from this room.


----------



## Chas (Jul 11, 2007)

schumionbike said:


> Very Nice, the place look very neat!!


Hmmm, I wanna see another photo (candid) in a month or so ...... 
Don't mind me, I'm only jealous. What's not to like? I had to give up a darkroom (not a studio) years ago, and I'm still a bit sensitive you know ..... I've still got some hot lights from my 4X5 days - there's always the little internal courtyard come to think of it (no bouncing down though) .....


----------



## ERS1121 (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice job, hope you have many happy years of use.


----------



## guitarmy (Jul 16, 2007)

A couple shots from the studio:


----------



## snaremop (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome!! 

What kind of shooting will you do? Product catalogues, private portraits?


----------



## S2K1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks really nice.


----------



## craig (Jul 16, 2007)

Good work. Except for the one with the hoody...

Love & Bass


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 16, 2007)

I like the hoodie shot as well. Pretty model, good lighting, bright eyes and she is comfortable with the camera.


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 16, 2007)

> Except for the one with the hoody...





jstuedle said:


> I like the hoodie shot as well. Pretty model, good lighting, bright eyes and she is comfortable with the camera.



o-0

I like the hoody shot, so it all works out.  :mrgreen:


----------



## guitarmy (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll be shooting portraits & commercial stuff down there. The room is narrow and low though, so I'm maxed out at about 2 people at a time. Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## photogincollege (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd say everything looks very nice.


----------



## thrisiakaye (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful place! The arrangement of the furnitures really fits well..


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm jealous.  Hey, can you post some photos showing your equipment set up in there? The red background picture, was that a digital background, or fabric?


----------

